# QLD Scarby: Jewish Holiday (Ekka Wed holiday for Brissie)



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Reports have come in that the fishing was firing yesterday. (Cav scored: viewtopic.php?f=91&t=62527). Plenty of starters, so any other reports?

I know someone else who did............


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Mere guppies compared with what else was on offer. I too am keen to see the king's captures.


----------



## trollz (Sep 18, 2011)

dont know how to upload the photo but just before talking to you I scored a 63cm snapper and just after you left i scored a 59cm... must of been your passing through that triggered it trev.. so thanks


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Sigh,

every time I look at the title of this thread, I see Jewfish...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

trollz said:


> dont know how to upload the photo but just before talking to you I scored a 63cm snapper and just after you left i scored a 59cm... must of been your passing through that triggered it trev.. so thanks


Not me triggering it Trollz. I just usually troll, and catch hardly anything.



Jeffen said:


> Sigh,
> 
> every time I look at the title of this thread, I see Jewfish...


So do I. He must be on his meds...he hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Perhaps this post could clear up the title reference&#8230; hmn? :twisted:

Wayno (Wayneeden) and I hit the water before 1st light, and travelled different directions&#8230; he heading straight out, and me trolling along past Flag Reef&#8230; me for zip, and Wayne, I don't know.

Trolled until a familiar area loomed up, with just enough breeze to sustain a drift, but not a lot occurred along that line.

As I returned to try another drift, Daniel (Bruus) and I crossed paths, paddled along together, yarning as always, then when I reached my drift-start area, I reeled in the koolie, stowed that rod away, tossed out a Zman flat-tail in front, and over the side with the lilelechick.

Hardly had it dropped half-way to the sea-bed, when the line just took off, slicing through the water in a hard-left quadrant.

"Wow! Danny! Did you see that?" gushed from my mouth. I had never seen that before. It was so rapid. Holding the live rod with one hand, I wound the over-head (Zman) in quickly to get it out of the way.

Daniel backed off to give me room and I tried to steer the Acadia in order to follow this "whatever it was". I had Buckley's&#8230; it had complete control and I just had to play his game, which I did.

During this time, Wayno had joined the circus, and the three of us moved wherever this monster led us. We covered quite some territory, then amazingly I was looking at my leader knot, still not having a clue as to what it was. I heard 'Big Jewie' from Wayne at one stage, but I thought not, having excluded snapper and jewie in my mind earlier on.

Wayne asked me if it was OK to film it underwater, and that was OK with me, so he went about doing just that.

Then it broke water somehow, and I noticed the spots&#8230; "big Ray&#8230;" brown back with white spots&#8230; and a big one at that.

However&#8230; Ray wasn't finished with me&#8230; down, down, and away again! I've hooked these things before, and I know just how hard it is to retrieve lures from them, so I decided on cutting the leader, but getting the leader back to hand is OK&#8230; just get Ray to come closer&#8230; not so easy!

I commented that Ray was getting worried about the crowd of witnesses, and both Wayne and Daniel melted away like I had BO&#8230; when I queried their leaving, Daniel told me that pretty soon I would need help, and they weren't about to give it&#8230; I could have it on my own.

NOICE ONE GUYS!!!

Pretty soon Ray came close enough and I whipped out the blade and slit the leader, and the dots slowly disappeared below.

Whew! Quite a work-out! Re-rig, then cast&#8230; straight away, a just legal snapper came to the yak&#8230; quick photo&#8230; photo? Little note on the camera informed me that the battery was all used up! Bugger! Just a measure, then released back to the briny.

Within minutes, away went the lilelechick again! Bloody Hell! I hope it's not another ray&#8230; after quite a torrid battle, a bit of colour, and this one's like a jew, but has stripes&#8230; you little ripper! Grunter Bream or Javelin Fish! Into the net, and on with the lip-grips, measure (68cm), put the net away and leave the fish out to show to the boys.

I'm drifting too close to another tinnie to take time-out and replace the camera batteries, so troll off for another drift&#8230; (can't fish the spot where the grunter hit, 'cos two blokes in a tinnie are already fishing in that spot&#8230; uncanny, isn't it?) catching up to Daniel and Wayne on the way. They reckon the grunter's a beauty. Then I wrap in a wet towel, and slip it into the yak&#8230; where? Between my legs&#8230; nowhere else to go!

Back then for another drift with Wayne right behind me. I ask him does his trolling rod always have that bend in it, and he grabs it then tells me it's a tailor, and a good one&#8230; then away goes the Zman on my over-head outfit! Nice fish, this one&#8230; ripping lots of line off against a good drag. Wayne's paddling away not noticing I'm into a fish.

Finally, a show of colour, and it's a jewie! ((Jewfish Holiday)) and I lip-grip this one, measure (84cm), slip him in with the grunter, radio Daniel who doesn't really sound impressed (hee-hee) drift a bit more while I exchange new for old camera batteries, take a couple of piccies inside the yak, then head in towards shore.

Just then, K1 finishes breakfast and finally wets the "Bismark" (hits the water with his yak) and when I inform him I'm about to take the fish to the car and ice them down, he says he has ice with him, but I've been caught before with K1 and this time the fish are going home with me&#8230; to my place!

On shore, out with the brag-mat, couple of piccies, and passers-by taking a few photos as well&#8230; must admit, they looked good! Into the ice/salt water slurry, then back into the Acadia and out for another fish session.

On the way, Trev and Daniel are trolling across my path, so I divert to intercept them, but they speed up and change course a little, showing me that those two smart-bums don't wish to speak with me. I call out to them, call them nasty names and when they look around, give them a very rude sign. We all giggle, and I head on out to my spot.

As I stopped trolling and was about to retrieve the koolie and begin drifting, the reel began spinning&#8230; picked it up, and I was into a really nice fish! Another head-shaking battle, and jewie No 2 hits the deck! A couple of head-shot photos, quick measure (again 84cm) and back into the briny he goes.

I radiod Trev, who quickly answers that he doesn't need to know of any more fish caught, so I said, "Then I won't tell you about the 84ccm jewie that I just released." His answer was not in the best taste, but it didn't wipe the smile from my dial.

By this time, I'd drifted quite a way from where the jewie hit, and was about to go back when two blokes in a biggish runabout anchored right on the spot. Again, it's uncanny just how many times that occurs&#8230; catch a fish, then you can't get another drift through that spot, 'cos someone has anchored right on it!

Several times this fellow raised the anchor mechanically, each time making lots of noise with the chain, and each time I thought he was leaving, but wrong! He was just shifting a little, then down with the pick again, complete with chain-noise as well, of course.

This happened several times, and I was getting a bit pissed-off as is my usual "bad-nature towards others" style, and suddenly something hits the stern of the Acadia&#8230; I spin around and see the yellow nose-cone of the Bismark slide into view. It's Trev, and he's nearly pissing himself laughing! He's really cracking up! He's been trying to sneak up on my blind-side for months, and he finally succeeded! I reckon he's still giggling about that!

I tell him about the bloke anchoring where I caught the fish, and he was so sympathetic. saying, "You don't own the spot." Then he added that he was going to fish right beside him using bait.

Not long after, I radioed Trev and told him I was off like a prawn in the sun, and home I went.

Cheers all&#8230; I hope you all had a Jewiesh holiday like mine&#8230; heh! Heh! And a grunter and snapper, too. ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That's four legal jew, on two outings in two weeks, and you expect us to treat you civilly! Mongrel!! :twisted: :twisted:

All posts from this mongrel ought to be banned.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> That's four legal jew, on two outings in two weeks, and you expect us to treat you civilly! Mongrel!! :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> All posts from this mongrel ought to be banned.


You began this thread sucker... what I do wrong??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm going out now to catch/release some more! :lol:

JC... ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank God Jimbo's got all the fleas!



salticrak said:


> crap.


And it looks like Salti's happy again. :lol: I scored a couple of fish too Salti, for a change, but only by changing to bait.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

eh gents
yup good to be out at scarby again,
lotsa familiar faces....big rays!!
i managed to get ju-jued by Daniel and snagged a stray gull!
and ended up with a fiesty snap and a nice tailor that i have jim to thank for that ;-) , and a tiny colourful something or other.
wayno


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

wayneedden said:


> eh gents
> yup good to be out at scarby again,
> lotsa familiar faces....big rays!!
> i managed to get ju-jued by Daniel and snagged a stray gull!
> ...


That Daniel lad is certainly a worry. Gulls! Worse still, every time he goes close to Jimbo, Jimbo catches a fish.

Between you and Cav , Brett (and Michael?), Trollz, and _the unmentionable_, it seemed like a good day was had by all.

All that is, except Daniel, who caught zilch. Maybe tomorrow will relieve his pain?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

wayneedden said:


> eh gents
> yup good to be out at scarby again,
> lotsa familiar faces....big rays!!
> i managed to get ju-jued by Daniel and snagged a stray gull!
> ...


*big rays!!* Where was Trev when needed? feeding his face again on land! 

i managed to get *ju-jued *by Daniel... is that pronounced joo-jood or hoo-hood?

*i have jim to thank for that * No thanks needed Wayne... just slip me $10 instead... I'm on the pension, you know... hard times, etc.. :lol:

I thought my pretty spotted ray would feature in a short vid... go pro and all that. ;-)


cjbfisher said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > That's four legal jew, on two outings in two weeks, and you expect us to treat you civilly! Mongrel!! :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


So that's why my harse was so hitchy? :lol:

Cheers all, JC


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Of course, because none of you were out there today, bar Gaz who yarned with me while I cleaned the Acadia, you haven't been updated on today's catch...

I'm extremely grieved to inform you that I lost what I reckon to be a large jewie that was steaming long and hard, but my main-line apparently buried itself in loose line below on the spool, and just wouldn't move, so the line parted at the weakest spot ie main-line/leader knot.

I've found another devious way to lose a good fish! 

However... snapper bag-out was achieved as shown below...  and a little dusky...

Get that inta ya! :twisted: ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Of course, because none of you were out there today, bar Gaz who yarned with me while I cleaned the Acadia, you haven't been updated on today's catch...
> 
> I'm extremely grieved to inform you that I lost what I reckon to be a large jewie that was steaming long and hard, but my main-line apparently buried itself in loose line below on the spool, and just wouldn't move, so the line parted at the weakest spot ie main-line/leader knot.
> 
> ...


All released unharmed of course (because he already has two jewies in the freezer). Not much comfort to those who follow over the weekend, having no chance of catching _those_ fish again. Unless they be Irish fish.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> All released unharmed of course (because he already has two jewies in the freezer). Not much comfort to those who follow over the weekend, having no chance of catching _those_ fish again. Unless they be Irish fish.


There's absolutely no chance of catching your catch again... unless it was undersized... perhaps it would swim again, then? When my released fish swim away, they always wave their tails in thanks. :lol:

_Unless they be Irish fish_... You mockin' me buoy?

Jimbo


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> However... snapper bag-out was achieved as shown below...


Show off :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Bretto said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > However... snapper bag-out was achieved as shown below...
> ...


Some are got it, and some aren't! :twisted:

Jimbo


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Flawless Victory Guys, that's a stonker grunter Jimbo and a HOF at that congrats.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Bretto said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > However... snapper bag-out was achieved as shown below...
> ...


Of course, the twice caught two jewies means two jewie bag-outs as well...

When ya got it, flaunt it eh? ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

go jimbo!!
flaunt it i say.
will try to put those vids on for ya
wayne


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

You boys are so inspiring, can't wait for these westerlies to settle down. Windy August they say and windy it is. Never seen a grunter next to a jewie before and they really are similar silver aren't they!


----------

